# Focke Wulf Fw190 'family' aces



## weinace (Aug 9, 2011)

A good way to justify buying aircraft kits is to explain to 'The Wife' themes.
My theme is to be the Focke Wulf fw190 family and the way to expand on the theme is to 'pick' the aces. The top ace gets a 1/48th aircraft and second and third get a 1/72nd.. This gives a great variety of finishes and adds an bit of fun. 
My next theme is Fw190 Geschwader, a lot of help being given by Aircraft of WWII members!!!!!
I would like to build 'planes of the following pilots but wonder if anyone can confirm my findings. I've read a 'lot of contention' re claims, especially for the Ta152, and before parting with my 'hard earned coin', thought I could be corrected if I've 'got it wrong'.

Focke Wulf Fw190A aces	Otto Kittel	287 victories
Walter Nowotny	255 victories
Kurt Bühlingen	112 victories
Focke Wulf Fw190D aces	Heinz Marquardt	23 victories in Fw190D
Anton Hackl	20 victories in Fw190D
Hans Dortenmann	18 victories in fw190D
Focke Wulf Ta 152 aces Joseph Keil	8 victories in Ta152
 Walter Loos	4 victories in Ta152
Willi Reschke	3 victories in Ta152

A lot of my research came from Kacha`s Luftwaffe Page

Regards,


Weinace


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty sure Josef Keil did not score 8 victories in the Ta152, he is often quoted at 5 in most sources.


----------



## weinace (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks VERY much Wayne, do you have a source I can access, abbok or a web site?

Regards and thanks,

weinace


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2011)

Weinace, the Ta152 book by Hitchcock I recommended to you in another thread talks about Keil's missions. On page 155:

"Taking off from Sachau between 16:30 and 17:00 hours on 21 February 1945, Jupp claimed one B-17 shot down over Berlin. It was likely this was the first kill attributed to the Ta 152 but it is also likely the date was 22 February since there is no record of American heavy bombers over the Reich's capital the previous day. On 1 March 1945, Jupp Keil was up to his third mission in the [Ta 152], taking off from Sachau at 10:25 hours in a Ta 152H "number 1" (color unkown). This time he ran into a formation of P-51s and managed to shoot one down - the mission lasted one hour. Keil ended the war with five kills while flying the Ta 152H."


----------



## Erich (Aug 9, 2011)

Keil did not have 5 kills in the Ta, this was his overall score while flying other A/C. In fact no JG 301 pilot scored 5 kills while flying the Tank, Loos may not even have scored more than 1 and Reschke maybe 3 at most. more on this stuff later. kacha really needs to get indepth with cross reference materials instead of quoting out of the jagasses book by Obermaier


----------



## weinace (Aug 10, 2011)

Crimea!

Thanks for taking the time to send your extract. Book on order - hopefulyy will receive this week!

Regards,

weinace


----------



## weinace (Aug 10, 2011)

Erich said:


> Keil did not have 5 kills in the Ta, this was his overall score while flying other A/C. In fact no JG 301 pilot scored 5 kills while flying the Tank, Loos may not even have scored more than 1 and Reschke maybe 3 at most. more on this stuff later. kacha really needs to get indepth with cross reference materials instead of quoting out of the jagasses book by Obermaier


 
Thanks Erich for your information, I'll now have to change all the aircraft profiles with pilots and awards! Curses muttlie!!

Regards,

weinace


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad you chipped in with some more accurate/up to date info Erich...the "sources" are a bit long in the tooth now...


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2011)

a short thing on Loos showing the descrepency in his flugbuch even: go to google then punch in Falkeeins blog. should be the second or so article. we of course have this info for our future book release, there is so much that is coming out behind the scenes the last 3 years which is really affecting the way we think about the LW aces records and how faulty the credit system was let alone the claims by the pilots themselves.


----------



## weinace (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your update Erich!! I hope not all information is wrong, I'm just thinking of all the 'Luftwaffe Ace' images I'll have to change - groan.

Any idea about publication dates of books you've mentioned? Titles? Contents?

regards,

weinace


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2011)

weinace said:


> Any idea about publication dates of books you've mentioned? Titles? Contents?
> 
> regards, weinace



Yeah Erich...... ....patiently waiting....although I know you've had much on your plate of late....


----------



## Erich (Aug 11, 2011)

no set time guys the materials gathered is quite slow on this multi-faceted unit much is lost the last war months. will keep everyone posted though

Wayne you hangin in there friend ? yes my mum in law appears to have besides a bladder infection which is quite severe a possible brain hemorrhage, she is checking out of life...........


----------



## weinace (Aug 12, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your situation Erich; have been through these bad times myself; if there is anything we can do........
Warm regards,
weinace


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2011)

Erich said:


> no set time guys the materials gathered is quite slow on this multi-faceted unit much is lost the last war months. will keep everyone posted though
> 
> Wayne you hangin in there friend ? yes my mum in law appears to have besides a bladder infection which is quite severe a possible brain hemorrhage, she is checking out of life...........



Hi Erich, Yeah I'm doing good thanks for asking....seems life is dumping on you and yours pretty heavily...real sorry to hear mate....my best to you and Kathy!


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2011)

life takes it's turns ups and downs it is all a part of the epic we all live in guys - thanks !

working hard on all the titles more so this autumn/winter once we get back home from overseas. thus my avatar from II./JG 301 this in 1945 with my cousins staffel 5. not sure of whom the pilot is except for the late war Lederkombination, one wonders if he made it till wars end or fell in his Dora 9 next to him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonder about that too sometimes Erich....who made it and who didn't....


----------

